# Unbelievable craigs list gift!!!



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hello all! Well, I just received the most AMAZING email, and I had to share it with you all! Some of you may have read my thread from about weeks ago called "Major Craigs List Purchase." For those of you who are not familiar with it, I will give you a brief history. I had been searching the local Craigs List ads, as well as the ads in my parents area for Halloween deals. There was a post that said $2,500 worth of Halloween decor for sale...about 45 minutes from where my parents live. So i emailed the girl, and she was very nice, and sent me pics of what she had for sale. FABULOUS items! A large home made coffin lined in foam, Gravely the Butler, the Count, Mr. Shivers, Harry the Zombie, wood pillars, a guillatine, haunted organ, flying bats, smoking cauldron, life sized Frankenstein with "electricity" table, mad scientist lab, pirate decor, ,6 foot executioner, tons of fright catalog items, toxic waste dummy in can, hanging reapers, spirit foam coffin with chain link, tombstones, large latex creature, Crawling grave reaper from Spirit, pirate chests, caged skeletons, hanging heads, kitchen decor, tons of rats, spiders, vulture, two headed dog, body parts, coffin with corpsed skeleton that lights up, foggers, and the list goes on and on. She lives in a very rural area, with no Spirit store at Halloween, so many of her items came from Fright Catalog, and were in their original boxes! So I told her I was mainly interested in the life size props and what did she want to sell them for? She wrote back that he husband recently passed away, and she didnt want to piece it all out, she just wanted to sell it as a lot, and that she had about $8,000 worth of decor that had purchased over the years, as well as home made items. I told her I understood about wanting it to all go at once, but at this point really just needed life size and larger decor, and if she changed her mind to let us know and we would be happy to make the drive (2 hrs) and buy some of her things. A few days later, I got an email saying that she had someone interested in her smaller items, so if we wanted to look at the larger props, that would be great! So we rented a uhal and drove the 2 hours and filled up my H2 and the uhal with amazing props! We bought the Count, Mr. Shivers, Harry the Zombie, the wood and foam coffin, corpsed skeleton in coffin that lights up (life size), latex creature,two wooden pillars with busts, tombstones, pirate chest, tiki torches, severed heads, caged skeletons, candleabra, hanging reapers, Frankenstein lab and mad scientist lab items....the list goes on! There are pics with my first thread you can see  I cannot stress the high quality of her decor! Everything was labeled and in tubs!!! So, we paid $700. and we got a great deal! The homemade props are top quality, and all the other ones are in immaculate condition. She treats her props just like me!! So a few days later I emailed her and told her thanks for all the items and that if after the other people who were interested in her items came, and there was anything left, that we might be interested in a few more items. So she wrote back about two weeks later and said those people were a no show, and that if I wanted the rest of it all that she would give me a great deal! So I wrote back, what would she like for it all?? She wrote back and said hows $1000.00? Truth be told, that was a great deal bc she had TONS of stuff left...and I mean tons of tubs, the gilliatine, gravely the butler, two life size ghouls, the toxic waste dummy, haunted organ, light up coffin, fogger, hanging skeleton bats, stuffed dummies, more severed heads, candelabra, sooo much stuff! As much as I wanted it all, we had spent $700.00 on her stuff, and $150. at an auction a few weeks ago, and the stores haven't even put their stuff out yet...so at this point (and we are also doing some major home remodeling...new kitchen, yeah!) I didn't have that much, but that that we discussed it and she had a few more items we would like to buy from her. Gravely the Butler for one...the smoking cauldron, the other two wooden Pillars, Spirit ball, any other scientist lab items, fogger and a few other things, how much did she want for these items, as we would be happy to pay her a good amount for them! A few weeks went by, and I hadn't heard anything, and I didn't want to bother her because she was dealing with her husbands estate. So, this is the email I just received! Are you ready for this?

"Melissa - been thinking about all this stuff we have...if you want it, I'll give it ALL to you for free. At this point I just want to get rid of it and I know it would be going to a good home with you. Let me know what you think! "
!

So this was my response! With my heart racing, of course:
"OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG ARE YOU SERIOUS???? I dont know what to say, I am sooo touched! Thats so sweet of you and I could never repay you!! Im teary eyed just thinking about it!! We will take it...of course!! I just cant believe it...ive had the crappiest weeks ever and this had just made it so much better!!!!!! this is so amazing.!
We will bring the big trailer, of course!! 
I just cant thank you enough....
when would you like us to come get it...
again, It just means so much to me!!!!!!"
 Melissa

and this was hers back:
"You're Welcome! You are the sweetest and I'm happy to give it to you. I will be home all this weekend. Gone next weekend (23rd-25th) home the weekend of the 30th and gone Aug. 6th-8th. And really if you wanted to do it thru the week I am off school on Tuesdays. You let me know what you're thinking and we'll work something out.

Have a great night - you just made me happy reading your e-mail! "

Can you believe it?? She has thousand of dollars in decor and she is GIVING IT TO ME!!!! I really am so touched....mainly because I offered to buy more things from her, and was going to give her a couple hundred dollars. She she could easily of said that she knows there are more things I wanted and would pay for, and if I wanted to buy those for however much, she would just give all of it to me for that price. Instead, she is just giving it to me because she knows how much I love it and that its going to a good home! I just CANNOT believe it, I am nearly jumping out of my skin with excitement!! Now we just have to clear out the garage, pick a date, get a Uhal and pick it up! I think I will give her some money, just because I feel it is the right thing to do  AMAZING!


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

wow! congratulations!!! Its like the halloween fairy came and paid you a visit!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

$100.00 of free halloween? This is such an OMG moment. Congrats. Make sure you keep us posted.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Could not happen to nicer girl! Glad for you! Congrad!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

halloweenrocks08 said:


> $100.00 of free halloween? This is such an OMG moment. Congrats. Make sure you keep us posted.


Well, she wanted $1000.00 for it all when we first mentioned it. Truth be told, she has about $3000.00 shes GIVING ME!!! I still cant believe it!
Osenator....thanks so much, thats so nice of you to say! When I get the items, I will be taking and posting lots of pics!


----------



## halloweenfiend (Jul 2, 2010)

Ok your joy is making me sad because that would never happen to me(hahaha). Congrats!!!!!!! I would give her some money for sure. 

P.S. You know if you wanna spread some of that generosity and give me some stuff I will take ithahaha


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Well congrats and looks like you found the holy grail of halloween lots! Enjoy your latest acquisitions!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

WOW ! Congratulations


----------



## discard (May 6, 2010)

You are going to have to buy a bigger house or rent a warehouse to house all your new stuff during the off season!! You must have some great karma to keep having all this great stuff fall into your lap. I'm jealous in a good way!! Nice score again! Please post lots of pics.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

thanks guys! I knew all my forum friends would be happy and excited for me! This has really been an amazing time finding all these deals....i feel very blessed


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

I had something similar happen a few years back. I answered a CraigsList ad for a storage unit full of Halloween props. Had to have been 6k+ worth of high-end props in there. Only paid like $700 for it all. I feel your excitement !!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Sorry, I accidentally double posted.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I would be a blubbering idiot!! How sweet!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

What a wonderful thing to have her do for you. When Skull and Bone called it quits, they gave their entire haunt to House of Bloodthorn. As a thank you to the the owners Rob and Lisa, House of Bloodthorn put this "Thank you" that only a haunter would love as one of the show pieces of the haunt. I would think you could do something along the same lines and invite her to come for Halloween. I bet she would love it!









Daylight pic of the stone:


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

thats an amazing and heartfelt story.I'm so happy for you.  I can't wait to see some pictures


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

wooooot! 

/rubs MichaelMyers1 for good luck.

Dont worry, the bald spot I just rubbed will hopefully grow back, /evil laugh. j/k!  

Seriously though, awesome! 

Plus, I know you really want to give her some money cuz you feel sooo guilty for the steal of a lifetime, am I right? eh? eh? lol. 

Please post the piccies so we can all drool along with you! :3


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Quick, give me 6 numbers for the Powerball tommorrow nite....lol....Congrats on the lot.....I can definitely feel your excitement.....ZR


----------



## Deathtemple (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow that is just a dream come true!!! i only had bad dreams about halloween (like doing nothing for halloween XD) CONGRATZ VERY VERY LUCKY! please post pics of the items once you get i think we would all like to see them


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

Can I fly you to LA and have you hold me while I buy a lottery ticket? You are sooo lucky!

If you ever feel guilty about your luck, just say you found all the stuff on your _first _dumpster dive. Hee heeeee.


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

Congrats !


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

That is truly amazing. What were those lotto numbers again?????


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Woooo Hoooo -- PARTY at YOUR house this Halloween!! Now get that camera out girl and take lotsa pics to share!! WOW WOW WOWEEE WOOW WOW!!*


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Now that's what I call halloween karma!!! Haunters would rather see there babies go to loving homes and keep the family together. Congrats on the wonderful score. Cant wait to see the pictures. I know I have had this happen not to this scale. but have bought all I could afford and then the person would call later and ask if I would like to come pick up whatever was left. I still thank them in my prayers . And invite them to my party so they can come and visit there babies, Now I have 3 new family's that join the party every year. And the best part of it is everytime I see those pieces my mind wanders to those people and how open and giving haunters are. Makes me feel all fuzzy inside.


----------



## october31 (Aug 24, 2009)

you must post pictures!!


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

Ugh. I'm so jealous!


----------



## Miss Phantom (Jul 13, 2010)

Congrats on such an awesome deal! Aren't people amazing sometimes? We forget that people can be so generous because we tend to blab about the negative. Good things happen to good people, so remember to pay it forward! Can't wait to see pics of all the cool stuff


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

that is such an amazing deal. I would love to see pics!


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

Wow, that is fantastic! You got your kitchen remodeled! Post some pics!


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Man oh Man. What great luck you had. I wish I could find deals like that.


----------



## 4mygirls (Jun 17, 2010)

SOOOOOOOOO happy for you!!!!! Anyone in the Idaho are want to follow this nice gesture and unload your stuff on ME!!!!???? Please!!! LOL


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks guys! I knew you would all be excited! We just need to figure out a day that we can get it picked up as its a two hr trip one way, and we would need a uhal....etc..
I will definitely be paying it forward...thinking of a few ways to do it! Ive been so excited I can barely sleep


----------



## thunderchild (Jun 18, 2009)

Congrats. Don't forget to show everything off and post some pics. I think you have to start setting everything right now or u gonna run out time. LOL


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Congratulations!!! I can never be that lucky


----------



## baboomgirl (Jul 13, 2010)

halloweenrocks08 said:


> $100.00 of free halloween? This is such an OMG moment. Congrats. Make sure you keep us posted.


it was like 10,000 worth!


----------



## baboomgirl (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow that is UNREAL...you are extremely fortunate to get this...I scour craigslist every day and those that are selling some things are either asking full rpice for everything OR what they have is not worth a drive there...I would have been on that deal like white on rice ...even at 1000 bucks. Congrats and cant wait to see your loot.


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

Yeah, same here, though if I did come across such a find, due to EXTREMELY limited storage space, not to mention display area, I'd sadly have to turn it down...


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

WOW!!!What a wonderful thing for her to do.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

We are going to pick up the Halloween Treasures next Saturday...a week from today! I am so excited ! Only thing is that the girl who is giving it to me wont be there, her parents are meeting us. Im sad about that and feel that maybe we should wait to get the things when she is there to profusely thank her.? She will be out of town for her birthday. I was going to leave her a birthday present with her parents...do you think thats enough or should we pick another weekend. Truth be told, the sooner we get it, the easier as every weekend in August is booked except the end...then labor day, we are going to Disney World, then will have our entire main floor torn up for a full kitchen remodel for 3 weeks in Sept. Then the decorating needs to begin! Plus, I dont even know everything we are getting, so I need time to look through it all and figure out what I will do with it. So...I think next weekend is the time!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

can't wait for those pictures. you must pick them up next weekend please.


----------



## october31 (Aug 24, 2009)

awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

I know, I cant stand it...I really cant wait to go get the goods!!


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

Only getting around to this thread right now. That is so amazing! "Melissa" seems like such a sweet person! You are very lucky to come into contact with her. Most people are usually like "Money or Nothing" and are prepared to rip you off. I'm happy for you! . Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

thehorrorfinatic said:


> Only getting around to this thread right now. That is so amazing! "Melissa" seems like such a sweet person! You are very lucky to come into contact with her. Most people are usually like "Money or Nothing" and are prepared to rip you off. I'm happy for you! . Can't wait to see pictures!


Thank you so much! That's so nice of you to say ! Getting it this weekend so will be sure and post pics! And yes you are right, most people would have taken money especially since I offered to buy more! There are good people in the world!


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

I think getting her a little something for her birthday would be a nice touch. Congrats!


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

CONGRATS TO THE HIGHEST DEGREE!!!!! What a wonderful gift! You are so lucky! I an very green with envy right now! I wish there were even people on my local cragislist WITH Halloween props. I have only found masks, costumes (mostly for babies) and stuff I can repurpose OR the plethera of people (like myself) ASKING for Halloween goodies. The only difference is thet I am the onyl person stating I will PAY for them. Maybe I'll search the California CL, it is only 2 hrs to Sacramento, anyhoo.

Again, you have been given a great blessing so take great care of your new additions


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

Congrats! I would be on cloud nine too right about now  That's awesome!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, congratulations. I will be waiting to see pics of all your things. I don't do a haunt, only decorated inside and outside and have a Boo Bash---nothing like most of you. I was checking Craigslist in our area. I am about an hour from DFW and saw an ad for a huge lot last week. I am on a witch hunt---I want to h ave lots of witches this year. I did find some at my fav Resale Barn yesterday. THey are the only ones with Halloween out yet. It is all small stuff, but fits my needs.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

When are you getting the goodies?


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

This saturday at 1 :30 the goods will be picked up! Im soooo excited! I want to give her a little birtday present...maybe a bracelet and a little Fall item to keep the Halloween Spirit alive  We rented a 6 X 12 Uhal and will be pulling it with my H2-I hope we have enough room. There is a full size Guilatine and a Haunted Organ...we are going to try and take the Guilatine, but not sure if we can move the organ, and where we would use/store it. Its VERY HEAVY and my husband has a bad back, so moving it around would surely be an issue! Thanks for all the well wishes...I am passing on the Halloween Karma to another forum member here, so that makes me happy


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

WOW! Make sure you post pics when you get it home. Heck, take a pic of the whole trailer filled with everything! I sure wish I had some of your luck.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

I will take lots of pics! We are getting it this Saturday so I cant wait  I know, I feel so blessed to have it. Not sure what I did to deserve it, but I will be spreading the good karma around


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow, what an amazing story! Congratulations! That would be so cool to leave her a birthday present with her family! . Kindness rocks!!


----------



## msmello (Aug 17, 2009)

It's at this time that I would like to remind you that we are long lost best friends. LOL I wish. 

Congratulations ! That is the best news I've read in a long time. Can hardly wait to see pictures of everything.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

msmello said:


> It's at this time that I would like to remind you that we are long lost best friends. LOL I wish.
> 
> Congratulations ! That is the best news I've read in a long time. Can hardly wait to see pictures of everything.


That made me laugh out loud!! Ive really missed you 
I have a pretty silver bracelet a girl I made that I am going to leave her, nothing fancy, but very pretty. I will also pick up something Halloween themed from Michaels to include...to keep the Spirit alive for her even without her props  I thought about giving her cash, but this seems more personable...especially since I offered to pay her for a second round of props and she declined and decided to give it all to me for free! And of course, a thank you note!


----------



## Dark Crop (Jun 27, 2010)

Jealous.. party of 1 .......Here  thats so awesome!


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Still waiting to see the pictures this is gonna be sooooooo good.. Congrats!!!!! Some one is smiling down upon you *S*


----------



## Moonie (Aug 2, 2005)

WOW WOW WOW WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ok I am jealous. BUT I am excited for ya..... now I think i am goin to go look on craigs list LOL


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

That is awesome! I think the bracelet and something to remember the spirit of Halloween will be a nice touch. She obviously shared that spirit with her husband and lost it. Maybe you could send her some pictures of her props in action this Halloween. I am sure she would love to see them and what you did with them.


----------



## Spooky Chef (Aug 14, 2008)

That is so awesome! I'm happy for you, and more than a little envious!


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Lol....Everytime this thread resurfaces, I immediately go to craigslist and look....Sure enough there is no ad - BUTTLOAD of Halloween props worth thousnds for free, COME GET EM!.....Maybe I'm looking in the wrong section?...lol....ZR


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

ZombieRaider said:


> Lol....Everytime this thread resurfaces, I immediately go to craigslist and look....Sure enough there is no ad - BUTTLOAD of Halloween props worth thousnds for free, COME GET EM!.....Maybe I'm looking in the wrong section?...lol....ZR


ZR, I seem to have that same problem! LOL


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

MM1-Where are those pictures? I'm so excited for you


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

MM1...I don't know how I missed this thread til now, but I totally agree with osenator....could not happen to a nicer person!! See, my friend, what goes aroumd, comes around. Can't wait for pictures!! :D


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Im bring this back up .. but I gotta know I gotta see. did you get it? Wheres the pics?? PLEASE 
Im dying to see what ya got. Its such a great thing to happen to any of us.


----------



## Miss Phantom (Jul 13, 2010)

No pictures yet? Sheesh! What a tease!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm waiting for the pics too, so I can be all envious


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey guys!! I just took pictures monday night, and just havent had time to download them...I will do it tonight and post them...I PROMISE. There was so much stuff, like 9 large tubs full, some of them I just took pics from the top of the tub without pulling it all because there was SO MUCH it would have taken me forever to take pics and there would have been a TON of pics....but they will come soon....i promise


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

THis is my first time to see this thread too!! 

WOWOOWOWOWWWWW!!!! WHAT a GREAT lady she is!!! I am sure she realized you loved her husbands props as much as he did. We all know what that would mean to us. So, I am sure she's happy to let them go to be used again and again with love! 

Congrats - and YES, post pics NOW!!! LOL oops, we posted at the same time!! ok, I'll be waiting for pics...


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Ok, STAND BY-working on them now, skipping yoga class....its just too exciting to wait


----------



## harvestmoon (Aug 29, 2010)

hurry hurry! we can't wait 

and to add on, really, this truly is amazing. Not only is is great before you scored awesome for Halloween, but it really does show that there are still warm hearted people in the world. I agree with Miss Phantom in an earlier post. People dwell too much on negativity, and sometimes we forget to be kind to others. 

You seem very deserving, and that was such a beautiful gesture on her part!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks guys, for all the nice compliments! I do feel very blessed to have been given all these things!! So...the pictures are UP! I started a new thread called Unbelievable Craigs List Gift..check it out! It will take you to the pics....in mu album, lol! The items I first bought from her are in my album Major Craigs List Score Summer 2010. Enjoy!


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

I saw you posted about skipping yoga class to post pics so I snook into your album and watched as you uploaded pics....LOL.......GREAT HAUL!....Her husband must have not passed away that long ago because alot of that stuff was just in the stores 2 years ago...I have alot of it and there is alot more that I don't!.....Congrats!.....ZR


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

Tumblindice said:


> What a wonderful thing to have her do for you. When Skull and Bone called it quits, they gave their entire haunt to House of Bloodthorn. As a thank you to the the owners Rob and Lisa, House of Bloodthorn put this "Thank you" that only a haunter would love as one of the show pieces of the haunt. I would think you could do something along the same lines and invite her to come for Halloween. I bet she would love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could really use one of those headstones Tumblin, my husbands and my names happen to be Rob and Lisa. 

I'm so happy for you too MMyers, really couldn't happen to a better person. What a feel good story, I just LOVE those stories.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow Tumblidice...that set up is Amazing! And Boobaby, we have invited her to our haunt so she can come and see all the amazing things in Action. Her husband actually just passed away about three months ago, very recent. Very sad too . When my husband and I went to get the things, it was around the time of her birthday...so we took her a very pretty bracelet, and two skeleton candles from Michaels. As far as I could tell she was giving me every single thing of Halloween she had...so I wanted to help keep her Halloween Spirit alive by giving something she could put out each year 
ZR-that makes me laugh out loud! It took me about two hours to upload them all, but im sure you know that, lol!


----------

